# comptons nous... & pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?

## gillesg

Vous voulez augmenter le nombre de post,   :Twisted Evil: 

Alors comptons nous !   :Cool: 

Un petit commentaire :

 :Question:   Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?

GillesLast edited by gillesg on Fri Sep 27, 2002 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crevette

Parce que j'ai vu un article, et parce que ca m'interressait de monter une install from Scratch.

et puis la compilation on-demand optimisé pour le proc.

Un forum actif  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   avec plein de monde pour t'aider

en fait tout ce que propose la gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## sergio

 *gillesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?
> 
> Gilles

 

Pour eviter le foutoir des autres distrib (Mandrake, Redhat, etc...) le nombre croissant de paquetages installées par chaque nouvelle release est tout simplement ingérable (inutile de vouloir sélectionner individuellement plus de 2000 paquetages)... Les dépendances sont mal gérés... Plus de 50% des softs installés sont inutiles ou très peu utilisés et ça fait ensuite un beau bordel sur le disque...

Avec Gentoo au moins on installe que ce que l'on veut, les fichiers de configuration sont clairs et bien ordonnés... ça change un peu...

----------

## Hundge

Idem pour echapper au foutoir des autres distribs je pense me lancer dans l'installation de la 1.4 sous peu. 

C'est un ami qui m'en a parlé.

A+

----------

## loic.mulder

Hi,

Ben moi je suis venu d'une debian sur laquelle je n'arrivais pas à compiler kde3.

J'en ai chié (mais c'est bon pour la gym du cerveau) pour faire une installation avec le support de mon speedtouch usb, mais après le choc de la compilation de xfree (je me suis bien marré... jaune), j'ai apprécié la rapidité, la souplesse (TODO : ajouter la liste des avantages de gentoo) de ce système.

J'ai même viré ma debian... C'est pour dire.

L.M.

----------

## px

J'aime bien savoir comment marche un OS en bidouillant le plus de fichiers possibles. Le choix etait donc entre la debian et la gentoo. J'aimais bien les docs de la gentoo ainsi que le système de portage.

----------

## [loki]

Pour Portage. J'étais écoeuré des installations qui ne marchaient jamais à cause d'une obscure librairie manquante ou pas à jour. Alors maintenant, je suis heureux, surtout que ça m'a permis d'en apprendre énormément sur Linux et ce, sans aucun problème!

----------

## b_Q

Pour apprendre.

+Pour moi meilleure documentation à date.

+Si ça marche j'ai mi ma main à la pâte.

+Si ça marche pas, ben.... aussi.

----------

## xr31Daisy

Je ne sais plus comment exactement je suis venu à gentoo, mais j'y reste pour les raisons suivantes :

1. portage est tellement mieux que le bordel monstre des RPMs : devoir installer une vingtaine de rpms juste pour upgrader une appli ( qui dépend d'une librairie etc ... ) c'était quand même un peu lourd. Sans compter que je finis toujours par me foutre dedans avec les versions. ( j'ai envisagé une Debian, leur système de paquetage est pas mal non plus.) 

2. Le côté 'Bleeding Edge', j'aime bien avoir la toute dernière version ( super, Gnome2) ( Devinez pourquoi j'avais renoncé à Debian finalement ! )

3. La recompilation customisé pour la machine. Et en plus avec Gcc3.2, je vais enfin pouvoir profiter à fond de mon athlon.

4. On n'installe que ce qu'on veut, et pas plus ( 'tain, y avait carrément trop de trucs installés par défaut sous Mandrake. )

5. La possibilité de bidouiller son système correctement et en direct ( sous Mandrake, je n'ai jamais compris comment la distro m'avait installé les drivers Nvidia. )

Quelques mois auparavant, j'avais installé (mais pas utilisé, je m'étais arrêté avant d'installer X) une LFS, et si c'est très instructif, c'est quand même beaucoup trop pénible.

En plus, avec Gentoo, et des versions de plus en plus finalisées de toutes les applications, je commence à envisager de passer entièrement sous Linux. Dès que mon portable sera livré, je virerais entièrement le W#@!. XP livré avec, et je remplacerais par une Gentoo 1.4

Au fait, si quelqu'un connait une application pouvant remplacer avantageusement le Palm Desktop ( qui n'existe que sous m$ ), je suis preneur ( j'utilise evolution, mais les synchros  ne passent pas super. )

----------

## dioxmat

pour plein de choses :)

deja je viens de debian et lfs... debian ce qui me lourdait c'etait les packages jamais a jour, le distinction test/stable/unstable ... lfs, ct tres sympa et tres constructif, mais ca manquait de monde pour tester, t'etais un peu tout seul... gentoo ya les optimisations, le systeme portage, qui est simple et efficace, la communaute, etc...

----------

## Paule.Green

pourquoi ?

c'était en janvier-février, je cherchai sur le site de distrowach une distribution pour débuter sous linux (j'avais essayer Mandrake 8 [j'ai rien compris a l'interraction entre les outils de config graphiques et ce qu'il y a derriere] et Slackware [qui je l'avoue m'a donné envie de continuer, mais j'ai eu des pbs de dépendance et ca c'est pas possible pour débuter...]

alors j'ai cliquer sur Gentoo.org parceque je trouvais le logo jolie (ba ouais...il n'y a pas de mauvaise raison...) et là j'ai décider d'essayer quand j'ai vu les tutoriaux...parceque personne fait cela aussi bien (bon c'est ce que je pensai à ce moment la...mais ils sont quand meme bien)

enfin j'ai décider de le déployer dans mon travail (5 postes) quand j'ai tappé "emerge rsync" pour la premiere fois ; puis vraiment définitivement quand j'ai pu faire "emerge scribus", parceque ce merveilleux petit truc etait inclus dans Gentoo....

depuis je test et j'apprend pour l'utiliser au boulot (j'en ai encore pour 15 jours d'essai je pense....)

Sincerement je pense que c'est une distribution adapté à un débutant qui veut comprendre et passer du temps...

sinon je suis persuadé que Gentoo ira très très loin, surement beaucoup plus loin que l'on imagine................................

----------

## dcro

Mes raisons :

Problemes rencontrés sous Mandrake / RedHat :

- trop de truc installé sur les distrib classiques

- gestion des RPM pas toujours tres propre au niveau des dependences, à la fin je prenais les sources pour les compiler

Interet GENTOO

- On fait ce que l'on veut

- On connait mieux son systeme

- emerge c'est super pratique

Un regret, je viens de tester Mandrake 9 et je dois admettre que le centre de controle Mandrake est vraiment top (montage partition samba en 3 clics, detection installation graveur / ZIP sans effort, etc.)

----------

## Kinou-

Mes raisons :

Apres avoir été bon nombre de temps sous redHat j'en avais marre de devoir installer 3600 packages pr installer un soft, ki apres crée des pb de dependances av d'autres ...

De plus il fait des trucs tu c pas comment pourkoi enfin tu controles pas.

G installé debian ensuite, mais pour avoir les dernieres nouveautés c vraiment pas le mieux.

Puis g essayé Gentoo, même si le tps de compilation est souvent long bah .. ca marche !

Je touche du bois eu aucun pb de compilation juskici, que demander de plus. Un systeme optimisé pour mon athlon av la politique de : rien au départ et tu installes ske tu veux, plutot ke je t'en fous partout et apres a toi de trier  :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

Je viens de tester la RH 8.0 car ma Gentoo avait detruite, putain qu'est ce que c'est lent!!!!!

Mais ils ont un avantage, ils developppe des outils qui permettent une gestion du serveur souvent plus simple (via gnome2).

C'est ce qui manque sur la gentoo, mais je pense que ce sont les developpeurs Gnome qui devraient aussi bosser sur des outils d'admin, comme le Gnome Setup tool

----------

## seb64

Je voulais installer linux sur mon imac mais comme je n'ai qu'un modem 56k pas question de telecharger des isos monstrueux. Au moins avec la gentoo je ne telecharge que ce que j'utilise (et je pourrais reutiliser les packages deja charges pour mon pc)

----------

## crevette

Je crois que tu es sacrement motivé comme gars, parce que mettre a jour sa gentoo en 56k.

:::Respect:::

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## seb64

L'ADSL c'est bien, sauf quand on est hors zone de couverture  :Sad: 

Heuresement que j'ai un gros forfait internet.

----------

## gillesg

 *thinair wrote:*   

> Mais je me pose la question, y'en a-t-il qui ont vécut des mauvaises experiences avec gentoo... ou des choses qui ne les plaises pas...
> 
> 

 

Mon seul conseil : 

Il ne faut pas se decourager lors rien ne marche.

Il y a plein erreurs a faire lors de la compilation du noyau et a d'autre moment.

Mais dans l'ensemble, on apprend beaucoup    :Smile: 

Gilles

PS: la preuve qu'on lit ce forum.   :Wink: 

----------

## kasper

 *gillesg wrote:*   

> Un petit commentaire :
> 
>   Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?

 

Debianiste extremiste   :Confused:  depuis presque trois ans (pour éviter le foutoir des autres distrib comme le dit si bien sergio  :Wink:  ) je me suis mis à utiliser KDE3 et à l'apprécier... seulement, même avec une bête de course ca ramait...

Les paquets Debian sont des binaires i386....

Ma Debian, debout depuis maintenant deux ans, commençait à être en foutoir avec tout un tas de truc compilés à la main histoire d'utiliser les trucs récents... 

Gentoo est arrivée pile poil pour mon envie frénétique d'un Desktop qui speed et je suis servi !

En plus j'adore le côté LFS guidé... pasque bon se faire un desktop en LFS... c lourd.. surtout à mettre à jour, là y'a tout ce qu'il faut.

Seul petit reproche à Gentoo, le manque d'utilitaires réseau comparé à une distrib comme Debian... m'enfin, j'ai qu'à faire des ebuilds et les soumettre  :Smile: 

----------

## Kinou-

 *thinair wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais je me pose la question, y'en a-t-il qui ont vécut des mauvaises experiences avec gentoo... ou des choses qui ne les plaises pas...
> 
> 

 

J'ai juste un peu galéré avec l'install de ppp / pppoe  au debut ki partait tjs en timeout qd je me connectais (pas evident pr dl les packages apres  :Wink:  ), mais suiute a un post trouvé dans le forum anglais bien expliqué, plus de pb maintenant, je pourrais refaire l'installation les yeux fermés  :Razz: 

Apres 4 essais d'installation, le 5 eme a été le bon :p

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *thinair wrote:*   

> Mais je me pose la question, y'en a-t-il qui ont vécut des mauvaises experiences avec gentoo... ou des choses qui ne les plaises pas...

 

Quelques petits trucs :Ne connaissant pas GRUB, j'ai un peu galéré, j'en ai vite eu marre, donc j'ai fini par remettre lilo que je connaissais bien.

J'avais eu quelques petits problèmes de son au début.

Et je n'ai jamais essayé de vérifier si le DVD et le graveur marchait correctement. ( pour l'instant je grave depuis win2K, mais il faudra bien que je m'y mette un jour. )Sinon, à part le temps de compilation, rien de particulier. ( Faut dire que j'ai du matériel standard, et que je susi câblé : pour le réseau il suffit de reconnaître la carte ethernet. )

Pour la compil' du noyau, mon expérience se limitait à des tentatives ratées sous Mandrake, et là tout s'est bien passé. L'install des drivers NVidia et la configuration de X ont marché comme sur des roulettes.

Tiens d'ailleurs dans mon post un peu au-dessus, je disais ne plus me rappeler comment j'étais venu à Gentoo, et ça me revient maintenant. J'étais sous Mdk8.2, et quand j'ai changé de carte graphique, j'ai voulu upgrader les drivers NVidia. J'ai tout planté ! Et quand j'ai voulu réinstaller ( avec la nouvelle carte ), visiblement l'installeur graphique ne voulait plus se lancer. Ca a été l'occasion d'essayer autre chose : Gentoo.

----------

## dioxmat

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Ne connaissant pas GRUB, j'ai un peu galéré, j'en ai vite eu marre, donc j'ai fini par remettre lilo que je connaissais bien.

 

ehe, moi je nai pas eu a galerer, j'ai mis lilo directement :)

 *Quote:*   

> Et je n'ai jamais essayé de vérifier si le DVD et le graveur marchait correctement. ( pour l'instant je grave depuis win2K, mais il faudra bien que je m'y mette un jour. )

 

personellement moi l'emulation ide/scsi deconne toujours, probablement a cause de devfs, que je hais :)

----------

## pounard

boha ya rien a dire a par keu l' install from scratch, c quand meme puissant...

puis apres avoir utilisé redaht (tout laid) et mandrake (ca chie de chez chie avec les dependances), et bien on est bien contents d' utiliser une gentoo... c t ca ou la debian pis g eu l' ocassion de tester la gentoo avant et ya rien a redire c' est pour l' instant la distrib ki chie le moins keu g vue  :Smile: 

----------

## JPz

Perso je cherchais une distrib vraiment propre et facile à mettre à jour, ce qui n'est pas le cas des distros RPM qui existent. Je suis donc passé sur Debian qui au début m'a plu. Mais la politique ultra-conservatrice de Debian m'a vite lassé. Sans compter que KDE 2.2.2 compilé pour i386 et sans le support APM sur un portable c'est pas top top ... surtout quand KDE 3.x était déjà dehors. Bref petit à petit je me suis mis en quete d'une meilleure distro. Ayant d'excellents souvenirs de Slackware, je m'étais dit que j'allais y retourner, mais j'ai décidé de tester la Gentoo avant de retourner à Slack, au cas où. Bref j'ai été scotché par la clarté/simplicité du système. Donc j'y suis resté, meme si je garde en haute estime la Slackware.

Aujourd'hui j'ai 2 machines en Gentoo et une passerelle en Debian/stable. Quand je vois comment les màj de sécurité sont vite intégrées dans Gentoo, je me dis que finalement Debian a de moins en moins d'intéret pour un serveur d'autant plus qu'au bout du compte Gentoo est plus propre. En installant une Debian from scratch (sans dselect et l'autre utilitaire de présélections de paquets), on se retrouve avec un exim qui tourne, 6 services style daytime activés ... bref il faut déjà commencer par faire un peu de ménage. Je rejoins totalement Sergio sur ce point, Gentoo est au final un choix serveur pas si stupide que ça. D'autant plus que l'on va vraiment obtenir un système taillé sur mesure. Debian a beau etre la distro binaire avec une gestion de dépendance qui est la plus granulaire, ça n'est pas toujours parfait.

Ha et puis j'oubliais autre chose : je préfère l'état d'esprit Gentoo à celui de Debian  :Smile: 

----------

## serty2

paaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssskkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuu

 :Wink: 

fo ke je change mon nick  :Wink: 

mais pkoi suis je aussi mechant ?

----------

## bloup

 *gillesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?
> 
> 

 

Pour abandonner le bordel intégral des rpms de redhat et la lenteur phénoménale d'une mandrake.. 

Puis le concept je fais tout moi même ça me branchait bien.. je connais mieux le fonctionnement de ma machine.

Quand je raconte à des gens que j'ai fait ça ils me regardent (encore plus) bizarrement en se disant : quel malade celui là.  :Rolling Eyes:  .. ils ont peut-être pas tord, mais en attendant, j'ai une bécane qui trace et faite sur mesure...

à méditer, n'est-il pas?   :Wink: 

----------

## Wallalai

Un petit commentaire :

 :Question:   Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?

Bonjour,

Dans mon cas j'utilisais une Slack "current" depuis pas mal de temps, et après avoir testé la gentoo, j'ai tout de suite été conquis.

J'attend avec impatience le release final de la 1.4.

Et voilà, un de plus.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Bon en fait moi j'ai un pote qui avait déja installé une gentoo et il me l'a conseillé.

J'ai donc décidé de monter ma box pour le partage d'Internet en lui installant Gentoo.

Eh ben j'ai pas été décu, ça m'a appris plein de choses sur Linux et j'ai maintenant une box bein configurée et à mon avis assez sécurisée  :Smile: 

Mais par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit une distribution destinée aux gens qui ont aps trop envie de mettre les mains dans le cambouis  :Wink: 

----------

## guillaume

Après plusieurs  installations de LFS via le book de G. Beekman :

 (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org).

ben, je commencais à avoir mal aux doigts.

8 :Smile: 

----------

## mardi_soir

pour rigoler 

j'avais un p2 400 avec une debian fonctionnait tres bien j'ai eu un pc plus rapide dernierrement alors je me suis dit "hop à l'aventure"

----------

## Enlight

Roh c't exhumation!!!!  :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Roh c't exhumation!!!! 

 

Tu parles de la "1.4 final" ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

Trop vieux le post, je sais même pas comment il a été retrouvé.

Pourquoi gentoo? Ben.... avant j'étais sur windows XP. C'est clair?

----------

## Will11

 *gillesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un petit commentaire :
> 
>   Et pourquoi etes vous venu a Gentoo ?
> ...

 

Une connaissance qui m'avait initié à Debian (ma première distrib). J'ai bien aimé mais les logiciels en stable étaient vraiment trop vieux (deplus même si c'est déjà mieux que les rpm, les dépendances c'étaient pas toujours ça). Malgré ça elle me plaisait bien. Puis mon maître jedi est passé à Gentoo, il trouvait ça bien. Alors le petit padawan que je suis s'est dit qu'il testerait bien surtout que la doc était bien fournie. C'est ainsi que je suis arrivé à Gentoo et que j'ai découvert au fur et à mesure ses qualités (et ses points faibles (même si j'en vois pas bcp)). 

Maintenant je suis un gentooïste épanoui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyprexa

Voir mes installations xp immanquablement finir vers le formatage, j'en ai un peu marre.... et essayer linux me démangeait.

Pas mal de migrations ratées, mais au final un post sur un forum avait attiré mon attention.

Ce qui m'a le plus attiré, c'était la simplicité de la commande "emerge machinbidule", moi j'étais direct conquis   :Laughing:  . (je me rends de plus en plus compte que c'est pas aussi simple que ca mais bon :p)

Une distrib qui part du minimum, c'est tentant, surtout après avoir testé suse, ou mandrake ... je voulais pas avoir de programmes d'installés dont je n'aurai pas eu l'usage...

Au final, en voyant la doc, ainsi que l'aspect didactique je me suis lancé...

PS : j'avais tâté d'une debian, mais les softs me paraissaient trop dépassés, et j'ajoute à cela que l'installation plantait chez moi (chipset IDE il me semble), plus encore les commandes qui étaient légions et me paraissaient absconses ... (je me suis promis de l'installer un jour  :Wink: )

----------

## DidgeriDude

Pour avoir le bonheur de tout contrôler et donc pour cela de devoir tout apprendre

----------

## truc

bah, j'ai jamais compris comment fallait voter ici, ça doit pourtantêtre tout con maisbon, on me dit clique ici pour voter blablabla, mais rien, sniff pas de lien..   :Evil or Very Mad:  m'enfin, moi je veux ête compter!

----------

## Kangourou

c'est juste que le sondage a déjà quelques années et on a dépassé la date limite de vote   :Surprised: 

----------

## TGL

Oh ouais, nan, c'est de l'abus de déterrer des machins pareils... Allez, lock !

Pour la blabla du genre « Qui suis-je, combien suis-je, et comment suis-je arrivé là ? », on va essayer de ce cantonner à ce thread exutoire.

----------

